# الثقافة الجنسية للأطفال



## iam2serve (19 أبريل 2007)

سؤال و إجابة:

من الأساليب الناجحة إتباع سياسة الإجابة علي أسئلة الأطفال الحقيقية بطريقة بسيطة مع تأجيل التفاصيل لوقت آخر حتى يصلوا لسن السابعة أو الثامنة. وأيضاً أن يحاول الآباء بناء توقع ايجابي لدى أطفالهم عن المعرفة الجنسية وتحضيرهم للمحادثة الكبرى التي ننصح بحدوثها حين يبلغ الطفل سن الثامنة.
عادة ما يسألنا أولادنا السؤال التقليدي "من أين جئت يا أمي؟" يمكن للأم حينئذ أن تجيب " عندما يحب أباك وأمك بعضهما فهذا ينتج عنه طفل". وإن قال "ولكن كيف؟" يمكن أن تجيبي حينئذ وتقولي له "هذا الأمر كالمعجزة ويشبه السحر العجيب والجميل الذي لا يمكن تصديقه. فعندما تصل لسن الثامنة سوف أقول لك كل شيء عنه". غيري الموضوع بعد ذلك إلا إذا وجدت أن الطفل مضطرب أو قلق وعادة بسبب سمعه شيئا من الخارج جعله مصمم علي المعرفة. فإن كان الأمر كذلك جسي نبضه لتعرفي ما الذي قد سمعه أو ما الذي حدث. إن أتضح أن الأمر كله كان عبارة قد سمعها من الخارج و لم يفهمها اشرحيها له بأفضل طريقة ممكنة ثم قولي "هذا هو أحد الأشياء فقط في هذا الموضوع ولكن سنتحدث بتفاصيل أكثر عندما تصل للثامنة من عمرك".

الإعجاب بالجسم وإدراكه:

من التوجهات البناءة التي يمكن تنميتها في شخصية الطفل نحو الجنس يبدأ بمشاعر الطفل تجاه جسده. عادة يستكشف الأطفال المناطق المختلفة في جسدهم وما الذي يستطيعون فعله به أو فيه في سن مبكر جدا. إن كان اتجاه الآباء مشجع وايجابي فهذا بالتالي سيرفع من إدراك الطفل الايجابي لجسده. وفي هذا السن يمكن أن تنتهز الفرصة لتشير إلي جمال الطبيعة من حوله بألوانها و اختلافاتها. فالجسد مرتبط بالطبيعة. ملاحظاتك هذه هي بمثابة  تحفيز له حتى يفكر ويشعر بقدرته على الاستمتاع بالطبيعة من حوله ومن ثم جسده. وعندما يصل طفلك للسابعة حينئذ ستتحول ملاحظاتك من علي الطبيعة إلي بناء توقع ايجابي و محفز تجاه الحديث المستفيض عن الجنس.

الالتزام العائلي و الحب:
كيف يمكن أن يؤثر الالتزام والولاء والحب  في حديثنا مع أولادنا عن الجنس؟ سيؤثر في كل شيء!  سواء كنت تقرأ هذه المقالة كشخص ملتزم بالولاء والحب لشريك حياتك و كأب أو أم نشأ في أسرة تحكمها هذه المبادئ و تقع عليه مسئولية إرساء هذه المبادئ في أولاده من الصغر فإن الفرصة لم تفوتك أنت تستطيع أن تتحدث معهم عن هذه المبادئ في أي وقت. سواء كان النموذج الذي تمثله شيئا سبق لك و اختبرته وعشته في طفولتك او شيئا كنت دائما تتوق له و تتمناه.

إن كنت قد نشأت علي الالتزام والولاء و الحب العائلي وتعيشه الآن مع شريك حياتك، فمما لا شك فيه أن هذه الحقيقة ستتيح لك فرصة أفضل وأسهل لتعلم طفلك عنه بتلقائية و سهولة. فأنت الآن تستطيع أن تشارك أولادك مشاعرك حيال هذا الأمر. إن كنت عشت في بيئة يحكمها الولاء والالتزام والحب شارك أولادك عن المواقف المختلفة و كيف كانت عائلتك تظهر لك الحب ولبعضهما البعض أيضاً. قص عليهم قصصاً عن التزام وولاء عائلتك – وأنت تفرح لأن أختك حصلت على درجات أعلي منك في الامتحان بالرغم من شعورك ببعض الغيرة تجاهها - وعن أبيك الذي فعل كل ما في وسعه ليأتي لحفلة عيد ميلادك بالرغم من انشغالاته الكثيرة حتى وإن جاء متأخرا عن الميعاد بعض الشيء. إن الأطفال يحبون الاستماع للقصص الحقيقية عنك وأنت طفل وعن أجدادهم وهم آباء.

أما علي الصعيد الآخر فكل من نشأ في أسرة مضطربة لم تعرف الالتزام أو الولاء أو الحب فسوف يجد صعوبة بالغة في نقل هذه المبادئ لأولاده . بالتالي سيضطر لبذل مجهود مضاعف وواعي حتى يرسي هذه المبادئ في حياة أبنائه كي لا يختبروا ما مر هو فيه .
وإن كنت قد نشأت في عائلة مضطربة قلما عرفت الالتزام والولاء والحب فشاركهم قليلاً عن أحداث حياتك هذه وأكد لهم حبك والتزامك بهم وأنك ستفعل ما بوسعك حتى لا تعرضهم لما تعرضت أنت له في عائلتك.
عند ذهاب أولادك إلي النوم اجلس بجانبهم و قل لهم علي سبيل المثال شيئا مثل "أنا أظن أن أفضل شيء في حياتنا هو أننا نحب بعضنا بعضا. إني أحبكم جداً وسوف أظل أحبكم لأنكم أهم أشخاص في حياتي. فمهما بدت الحياة خارج جدران هذا المنزل صعبة وقاسية عليكم أن تتذكروا دائما أن هناك عائلة هنا تحبكم ومستعدة لسماعكم وعلي فكرة لم يكن الأمر هكذا بالنسبة لي". شارك بعد ذلك قصة عن إحدي الإحباطات التي تعرضت لها وأنت طفل من قبل والديك واشرح أنك بعد أن نضجت الآن تستطيع أن تستنتج منها أفضل ما يكون من ذي قبل و انك تحاول أن تغفر لوالديك الذين أحبطوك وأحزنوك في طفولتك. عندئذ سيتفهم طفلك انه بالرغم من انك عبرت في تجارب قاسية في طفولتك بسبب عدم وجود هذه المبادئ عن الالتزام والولاء والحب في عائلتك إلا انك ترغب في الأفضل بالنسبة لهم . ثم أكمل حديثك معهم!

استخدم خبراتك السابقة لتؤكد علي حبك والتزامك بأطفالك. لأنك حينئذ تقوم بخلق أساس قوي فيما بعد عن الجنس لأن طفلك سيتفهم أهمية العلاقة الملتزمة المحبة التي يمكن أفرادها الولاء بعضهما لبعض. لا تعتمد أبدا علي أن طفلك يعرف جيدا بأنك ملتزم به وبعائلتكم دون الحديث في هذا الأمر. من فضلك تحدث معه وأكد له التزامك به صراحة!
الأطفال ينبغي أن يستمعوا من حين لآخر إلي تلك الكلمات "أحبك، أنا فخور جداً بك وبأنك تحاول دائما أن تفعل الصواب علي الرغم من صعوبته".

فالموضوع مهم وطويل ، واتمني ان ندركة ونستطيع التعامل معه لذلك فالموضوع
يُتبع

اخوكم يوسف


----------



## sparrow (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الثقافة الجنسية للأطفال*

فعلا موضوع مهم وخطير ايضا
لان التعامل فيه خطا بيؤدي  الي مشاكل فيما بعد
شكرا لطرحك موضوع مميز  ومفيد ايضا لكل الاباء والامهات
ربنا يباركك


----------



## blackrock (28 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: الثقافة الجنسية للأطفال*

موضوع مفيد ومهم لكل الاسر
نحن في انتظار المزيد
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## مينا 188 (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الثقافة الجنسية للأطفال*

فعلا موضوع مهم وحساس فى نفس الوقت
العبء الاكبر على الوادين 
ومدى اهتمامهم
او مد اهمالهم لهذا الموضوع 
والفروق فى رد الفعل للاباء 
ولكن عندماندرك ان هذا له صله بتكوين شخصية البناء 
لا نسسى وقت ذاك ام نشرح ونهتم 
شكرا


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: الثقافة الجنسية للأطفال*

اعتقد ان الابن او البنت لازم هيحصلو على المعلومات الجنسية بطريقة او باخرى.

لذلك الافضل ان يحصلو عليها من الوالدين بشكل علمى.


----------



## just member (2 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الثقافة الجنسية للأطفال*

*موضوع هادف*
*ميرسى*​


----------



## الحانوتى (4 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الثقافة الجنسية للأطفال*

هو موضوع مقيد وليه هدف
بس انا مفهمتش حاجه
ههههههههههههههههه
انتو منتظرين ايه من حانوتى
ههههههههههههههه
اخطيت سحونى
صلولى ​


----------

